# Game 31: Heat @ Suns (12/23 10:30PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Thursday, December 23, 2010 | 10:30 pm | TV: TNT/Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    

*Heat Bench*
Mario Chalmers
Eddie House
James Jones
Joel Anthony
Mike Miller
Jamaal Magloire
Udonis Haslem
Juwan Howard
Erick Dampier
Dexter Pittman​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

1st game for the new look Suns. VC, Pietrus and Gortat will be making their Suns debut.

Heat gotta bounce back after the tough loss on Monday and with the Lakers waiting on Saturday.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Vince Carter may not play tonight because of swelling in his knee.

ETA: He is officially out


> EthanJSkolnick Alvin Gentry says Vince Carter won't play tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> EthanJSkolnick Dwyane Wade's knee is sore. Sat out shootaround. Spoelstra says there's a chance he could sit tonight.


Well this sucks.


> IraHeatBeat Wade said he will decide shortly before tipoff whether he can go against Suns. Bumped knees Monday with Jason Kidd and swelled on flight.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I'd rather have Wade Healthy against Lakers and win than have him 50% for 2 games.

We don't need wade vs a suns team that never played together.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

i only hope they dont keep up the bad habits by playing crap basketball. Theyve been in sort of a funk since the last Cleveland game at home.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

If Wade is out maybe that means extra minutes for Miller to get back into things


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I think Wade might go. He practiced yesterday and has had hours of treatment on it to loosen it up before tip-off.

If not, then yeah, Mike would get more time to get worked in the lineup. Right now Spo says that Mike will play at the end of the 1st and 3rd quarters. That's usually when we have Mario/JJ/Lebron/Juwan/Joel or Damp in so it'll be interesting to see whose minutes he takes.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> IraHeatBeat Dwyane Wade is on inactive list for Heat for tonight with knee injury, with James Jones starting at shooting guard.


Hope Mike is ready to play a lot.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I almost forgot this until I read Ira's last tweet. Last time Wade missed a game, Jerry stackhouse got the start. Seems like a year ago.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Arroyo2LBJ


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Anyone see the replay of Dwyane bumping knees? First of all, its extremely soft (though I know these things are always worse than they look), second, he's wearing pads and Kidd isn't (who to my knowledge has not been out). Are his knees made of paper?

Nasty oop LeBron


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Slow start for the Heat. They look out of it on offense.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I guess LeBron showed Carlos how to throw back Tequila pregame. Sheesh...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Phoenix is hot from 3 right now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I guess we gotta start getting use to these horrifically slow starts...


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

yawn


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

So ****.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Tough shot by Lebron goes in


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

and1 by Lebron. What an all around play.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

NBA refs, where pathetic happens. They'll seriously call anything regardless how far from a foul it is when they're looking for a make-up call.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

How was that not over-the-back by Gortat? I know Joel is a terrible defensive rebounder, but that had to be a foul.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeBron is still looking hungover. That was at least he second ball he could've picked up off the ground. That should've been a 24-second violation, but he kicked it out clumsily.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

James making some tough shots.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

22-19 Suns after 1

Nice end to the quarter for the Heat. Now if only Steve Nash can spend the entire game on the bench we'll be fine.

Lebron was our offense in that 1st. Hopefully we can play through Chris with Lebron on the bench.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Too many turnovers that quarter, need to pick it up in the 2nd. Bosh needs to wake up - he should dominate this team.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Spo, "hell no" on this Howard/Anthony front court you've been going to. Miller and LeBron help the rebounding, but I'd rather see Anthony/Dampier out there, or maybe LeBron at PF if you must go small, with Anthony or Damp at C.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Spo, "hell no" on this Howard/Anthony front court you've been going to. Miller and LeBron help the rebounding, but I'd rather see Anthony/Dampier out there, or maybe LeBron at PF if you must go small, with Anthony or Damp at C.


Howard/anyone is just not working. Juwan looks hesitant to take any shots. He's not as done as Stack was, but he's close. We're starting to really miss UD.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice runner by Mario


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

wow, a layup in traffic by Mario


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario 2 Bosh for the J

Mario with 3 nice plays in a row


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

MC with a couple nice shots. If he plays well, we'll be OK.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rio not backing down to Dragic thats for sure.

Nice 17-3 run here.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, Nash had 8 assists in that 1st quarter. No surprise that he goes out and Heat start to dominate.

Gotta close out on the shooters better when he gets back in.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ draws another charge


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ for 33333


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I dont think Stack was necessarily cooked. He didnt get much of an opportunity despite the Miller injury, here.

We're rebounding like ****. Havent checked the #'s but it looks awful.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, come on Damp...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> We're rebounding like ****. Havent checked the #'s but it looks awful.


Heat have an 18-16 edge on the boards. But we've given up 6 offensive rebounds.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Imagine this Heat team with a C that could clean the defensive glass and finish around the rim? What a difference that would make. That's not asking for a lot either. Its tough watching all these point blank shots missed by Joel and Damp.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

beautiful drive by Lebron


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ with the steal and dunk


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeBron too often gets the charge in that situation. Nice play before though

And a steal


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Suns 3pters keeping them in this game


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

MM is +17, but he's done just about nothing. Hopefully he can knock down a J and get that confidence and timing right.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice offensive rebound for Mike there, and ultimately a long two for Arroyo. Good possession, but Miler is clearly scared to shoot.

Did that foul really need to be called.

And what's with the Dwyane Wade "sometimes" having "magnificent finishes when healthy." Dudes been pretty healthy most of the year and since the resurrection, throwing down nasty finishes (more dunks than LeBron this year.) Steve Kerr is a fool.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Rio shouldve known there was no way he'd finish that. Should've hit Miller behind him.

Now he fouls. Bonus.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Well Mario now 1-3 on layups in traffic tonight. That's more like him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron!!!!

Wow


----------



## Gx (May 24, 2006)

Wow.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lkj!!!!!!!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Best LeBron Heat dunk.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Holy **** that was nasty.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

wow?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

45-39 Miami at the half

Great D in the half, especially after the horrid start.

Lebron is in Cleveland mode.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Mike Miller is getting kinda slaughtered by Dudley. Still - im confident he'll find himself soon.

Bosh and LBJ carrying us. Mario gave some good minutes, Damp was solid...etc


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeBron so good, he walks in front of Craig Sager after halftime interview. Full Sager Eclipse.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Only one trey so far tonight, courtesy of JJ.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nash has 10 assists, but 0pts on 0-1 shooting.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> Only one trey so far tonight, courtesy of JJ.


Only 5 3pt attempts tonight yet on Monday we had around 20 at the half. Crazy what a zone does to you.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lbj for 33333

nice ball movement


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Can we get a hand on Frye?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great start to the 3rd, especially for Arroyo and Bosh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Arroyo for 3

Damn, he's on fire


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Arroyo en fuego


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

WTF? The official on the opposite end of the floor calls that foul on Lebron?

big foul on Lebron. He's done for the rest of the quarter. Hopefully we can keep up this hot shooting until he comes back in.

These officials have been awful for both teams tonight.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

What a bull**** call on Lebron that was. 4th too.

Ugh.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Hmm....


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

7-0 by the Suns since Lebron went to the bench. Need someone to step up on offense.

Nash continues to pick us apart with 16 assists yet still has 0pts.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This is trouble


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

big 3 by Mario


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

and1 by Bosh

beautiful drive and finish


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Miller gets his 1st point of the season


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ugly minute of basketball by both teams :laugh:

Heat really missed a big chance to put this away

72-59 Miami after 3


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Miller is pretty awful right now though haha.

Rio is so inconsistent throughout a game. He does some things where you go 'yeah! he can be useful!', then a minute later he's frustrating the hell out of you with dumb play.

Lucky to hold the lead while LBJ was sitting, but we need to close this out strong.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yeah, Mike's gonna be a little off with 1st playing through the pain and the hesitation of not wanting to reinjure himself and of course play through the rust. With more time he'll get better.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Suns go zone, Damp gets the tip in


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ with the long J


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dudley is single-handedly keeping the suns in the game


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

WTF? Rio got smashed!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Not liking this Mario/Arroyo backcourt at all.

Why does Spo always go with such horrid lineups to start the 4th? That was a big problem the last couple of seasons and we've seen it rear its ugly head a couple of times this season.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This lineup is awful Spo, what are you thinking?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Bosh needs to get in asap


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice pump fake and J by JJ


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice runner by Mario


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron's falling in love with that 3 right now. He's gotta go back to attacking.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nash finally scores.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron now with 34

and he just now picks up his 5th as well


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Horrible 5th foul call


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

9pt game with 3 minutes to go. Game is far from over. Especially with the way this team shoots 3's.

Gotta give it to Chris right now against this small Suns team


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

big j by Mario


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ draws another charge. UD would be so proud.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Rio with the J

JJ another charge!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dudley having the game of his life


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

What he hell did Rio do there? I swear, he gives and he takes.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Nice win without Wade


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Dudley Do Wrong, bitch


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win 95-83

Great win for the Heat without Wade.

Great D holding a team that scores 110ppg at home to 83pts.

Lebron was POTG but Bosh was right there with him.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice win 

LBJ POTG


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Worst officiating I've seen in an NBA game so far this season. I'm disgusted by what I witnessed.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^Yup. Sloppy, sloppy officiating.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

A game after going 17-25 from the line and being a big part of the reason they lost, the Heat go 16-17 from the line tonight.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Regarding the officiating, I feel like the Heat's status has officials entering games with all sorts of pre-conceived perceptions and expectations, and perhaps even biases. One way or another its going to rear its ugly head.

Good win though. Time to get ready for a big one.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

How about Damp? 9 rebounds in 15 minutes. Now if only he could finish those point blank baskets..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Good win though. Time to get ready for a big one.


Should be a fun one.

Went to Lakers ground. They're already whining about the officiating. That board is the equivalent of the Heat.com board.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Should be a fun one.
> 
> Went to Lakers ground. They're already whining about the officiating. That board is the equivalent of the Heat.com board.


There are Miami Heat message boards other than here and RealGM? Seriously?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LOL, the HEAT.com board is not far off Kindergarten.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^Probably not far off the age range either judging by many of the posts on there. What sucks is that its probably the busiest of all the heat boards, but i'd rather have our solid 10-15 posters than hundreds of horrible ones.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

exactly, I hardly even read realgm nowadays because there;s always too much to sift through.


----------

